# Morrisville Vermont-Lake Champlain Retriever Club



## D. Province (Feb 21, 2008)

Anyone have an update?


----------



## mjcrow (Oct 19, 2007)

looking for callbacks in Open
thanks


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

mjcrow said:


> looking for callbacks in Open
> thanks


I wouldn't expect any callbacks until tomorrow. Test dog ran at 9:30 and there have been (to date) 2 delays due to lightning. When I left a little after 5:00-it looked as though the weather was clearing, but there was easily half the dogs left to run.
Triple w/ both looooong guns retired. Taking about 8 minutes per dog.

M

All dogs called back to the 2nd series in the Derby. I think all but 5 or 6 called to the 3rd. I think the Derby will finish today, so maybe someone will post results. I didn't see any of the setups.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby Callbacks to the last series

1,2,5,6,7,13,14,15,17,18,21,22

12 total
________
VAPORIZER FORUM


----------



## D. Province (Feb 21, 2008)

Did the derby finish today?


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Derby

1st Jeff Edwards-Not sure which dog
2nd Patti Roberts & Joe
3rd Mark Mosher & Loner

Sorry Guys thats all I know


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Callbacks to waterblind

2,6,8,13,14,15,17,22,24,25,26,31,32,34,38,42,52,54,55,57,59,61,62,68,70,71,73,76,77,
85,90

31 total
________
Penny Stocks To Buy


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Katie and Brenda... thanks for updates.

Derby:

Congrats to Mark Mosher.

I spoke to one of the Marshtown boys. 1st place went to Jeff Edwards & Ryker - O/Tom Ford. 4th to Jeff Edwards & Jax - O/Eben Roberts.

RJ? 

Congrats Jeff and the crew. Way to go. Wish I was there to share

Barb :mrgreen:


----------



## Canman (Jan 24, 2003)

It is nice to see Jewel's pups get 1st and 4th. I might need to breed her again.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Qual has about a 8 dogs to run on the 1st series tomorrow morning. Apparently they had to scratch 2 tests so that really set them back. Open has about 10 dogs left to run on the waterblind. Amateur finished there 1st series but I was not able to get callbacks.
________
E53


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Callbacks to the last series
8,15,22,25,26,32,34,57,68,71,85,90

12 total
________
Richard e. cross


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Callbacks to land/water blind

1,2,5,7,12,17,18,21,22,27,28,34,39,40,46,48,52,54,64,67,68

21 total
________
Ford verve concepts history


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open results

1st - #85 NAFC-FC Good Idea's Whoa Nellie O/H Ken Neil
2nd - #57 Fever Pitch Fergie O/H Rick Millheim
3rd-#71 Premiers RSK Powerstroke H/Alan Pleasant O/Marion Stroud
4th- #26 FC-AFC Trumac's Lil Ms Pogo O/H John & Martha Russell

RJ -#32 FC Harley's Super Triven Mac H/Alan Pleasant O/Ronald Stainback

Jams- #25,15

Congrats to All!!?
________
Chevrolet ssr


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

That's great - Congratulations Brenda and Ken. 

thanks for all of your updates, Brenda.

Paula


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Congratulations, Ken, Brenda and Nellie!


----------



## Gwen Pleasant (Jun 2, 2005)

Congrats Ken Brenda & Nellie! We are proud of you guys.


----------



## Grasshopper (Sep 26, 2007)

Way to go Ken and Nellie!!!

Kathryn


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

Great job Rick. But Fergi is Bev's dog and don't forget that.


----------



## tzappia (Aug 21, 2008)

Way to go Ken, Brenda and Nellie!!!!


----------



## aabraham (Dec 18, 2004)

Way to go ken and Nellie. She sure is something special.to come back from what she has been through. Congrats


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Woohoo - way to make a comeback Nellie!
Congratulations to Ken and Brenda!


----------



## Brad Slaybaugh (May 17, 2005)

Does anyone know the AM results?

Thanks
Brad


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Becky Mills said:


> Woohoo - way to make a comeback Nellie!
> Congratulations to Ken and Brenda!



Wow!!! Congratulations! 

Judy


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Q Results:

1st-Lightfarm's Purdy Browne-O/H Tracey Miller 

2nd-MVP-Owner Priscilla Johnson Handler-Pattie Roberts

3rd-Hickory Stick Eliza O/H Sandi McCourt

4th -Diamond Brook's MS Super ***** MH Owner-Nancy Moran Handler-Rod Mack



I didnt write the results down, so going from memory, but I believe RJ went to Pattie Roberts. Jeff Edwards & Jeff Stoneman picked up multiple jams and Tom Hawley and RJ also jammed.

**Edit: Tom Richotte w/ Pemi also got a jam.

Oops! Looks like I also mixed up 3rd & 4th. Sorry Sandi! I corrected it!

Congratulations Tracey!! Purdy didn't put a foot down wrong all weekend! Congrats to all the other placements/jams!!!

M


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Miriam Wade said:


> Q Results:
> 
> 1st-Lightfarm's Purdy Browne-O/H Tracey Miller
> 
> ...


Congrats to Tracy and Purdy and to Patti Roberts and Player that is GREAT news!!!!


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Congratulations Tracey and Purdey.

Awesome news.

Paula


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

A huge congratulations to Tracey and that purty little QAA girl Purdey!
And how bout Tom and RJ!!!!!


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Aaaagh!! I skipped Tom Richotte and Pemi getting a JAM. Great job Tom!!! Owner trained and handled. Have run 4 Qs & jammed 2!! Keep going!!

Everyone who placed and jammed had such great dogs!

M


----------



## Jennifer A. (Nov 29, 2004)

I cannot thank enough our great judges and all the club members and club friends who pitched in to help us out with the bumps we encountered this time, right up the the final results-by-headlights. After Friday's rain, and the forecast for more of the same all weekend, things looked bleak for a bit. Then it never rained on us again.

The correct results are up for you sports fans: https://www.entryexpress.net . Congratulations to everyone.


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Jennifer A. said:


> I cannot thank enough our great judges and all the club members and club friends who pitched in to help us out with the bumps we encountered this time, right up the the final results-by-headlights. After Friday's rain, and the forecast for more of the same all weekend, things looked bleak for a bit. Then it never rained on us again.
> 
> The correct results are up for you sports fans: https://www.entryexpress.net . Congratulations to everyone.


Ditto! And, Hey, who is the breeder of that "Purdey" dog who won the Q?


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Jennifer A. said:


> I cannot thank enough our great judges and all the club members and club friends who pitched in to help us out with the bumps we encountered this time, right up the the final results-by-headlights. After Friday's rain, and the forecast for more of the same all weekend, things looked bleak for a bit. Then it never rained on us again.
> 
> The correct results are up for you sports fans: https://www.entryexpress.net . Congratulations to everyone.


After close inspection of those correct results Jennifer, I feel we may be putting a fluffy dog on next years awards syrup.
Though a lean athletic sort of reddish fluffy, a fluffy nonetheless. Tracey is going to join an exclusive group. Handlers who’s dogs have been on our award maple syrup include Betsy Bernhard, Kate Simonds, Martha Russell and now to that group Tracey Miller with the first golden. It will be nice to have a more photogenic animal to work with.
I also want to join Jennifer in thanking all the workers and judges and contestants. I feel very privileged to be able to watch your incredible dogs in action. Now, slacker that I am I only attended our trial on Sunday. First thing Sunday morning the open needed to finish the water blind with about ten dogs and I was allowed to plant the blind. That was fun because last year when I worked the Nat. Am. I was only able to view that blind from the running line. 
Then Lucas and I worked the live bird station for the opens last series. It was a lot of fun. 
Though I was holding a shotgun in one hand it was just for looks. I did not fire a single round. I asked, and was allowed to hand toss the bird. I gave the mighty heave and Lucas let um range out a bit and dropped um with one shot. Well he did fire a couple more times at two, but that was just because he wanted workers lunches to hurry up. Lucas is only a kid but he is an artist with a shotgun being able to wound, cleanly kill or eviscerate depending on his shot placement. 
Then I got to work the “Live Bird Station” in the last series of the Amateur. Not quite as much fun. 
But such a learning experience on how scent and light breeze affects dogs. I truly learn something from EVERY setup I am apart of. Now I only took two photographs all day. It was at the award ceremony after the amateur. They are two of the more unique snapshots I have taken at an event. I feel they capture both the joy of the award winners and the comradely of the fellow contestants and workers who stayed to the end. I am reminded of Jackson Brown as he sang-

People stay just a little bit longer 
We want to play -- just a little bit longer 
Now the promoter don't mind 
And the union don't mind 
If we take a little time 
And we leave it all behind and sing 
One more song 
Oh won’t you stay just a little bit longer
Please, please, please say you will
Say you will

Oh won’t you stay just a little bit longer
Oh please, please stay just a little bit more

Scroll down for photos- 



























.


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

Congrats to 13 mo old Grace and Dan Rice with a derby JAM. Nice back-to-back weekends for the Captain.


----------

